
Flash Drives for Freedom - sndean
http://www.flashdrivesforfreedom.org/
======
bigiain
<cynical thought> If I wanted to try and exfiltrate IP or trade secrets, there
are worse approaches than collecting a bunch of used thumbdrives "for a good
cause", and promote the "cause" somewhere employees of the target company are
known to read...

